#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Het Grote Carnavalswagen Topic

## Beckers Entertainment

Hallo medeleden,

Misschien is het wel een leuk idee om in dit topic allemaal wat foto's te maken van jullie carnavalswagen! En dan uiteraard de nadruk op de techniek leggen.. :Smile:  Het zou ook leuk zijn om een materialen lijstje erbij te posten en aan te geven hoeveel personen er meedoen. (Budget) En hoeveel dagen jullie ermee zullen "toeren".

Ik zal direct het spits maar afbijten!
Foto's zal ik met de carnaval wel posten. 
Ons thema word "Met carnaval zijn wij de sigaar", met betrekking op het rookverbod.
Qua techniek hebben we dit jaar:
2*MD acoustics TS118HA
2*RCF ART 715A
2*dB technologies sub 05
2*American Audio DLS 15P

Bovenop staat een mixer en controller voor de laptop van Numark en natuurlijk de laptop.(Acer)
Deze word verbonden met de mixer die op de begane grond staat.(Soundcraft/Spirit) Van hieruit worden de boxen van hun input voorzien. De boel word namelijk op 2 losse groepen aangesloten. (masteruitgang naar de grote set, kleinere speakers op een subgroep) 
We zijn met een groep met +/- 30 personen. We zullen ermee rond gaan van zaterdag tot dinsdag. Halfvasten is er nog een lichtstoet waar we ook mee zullen gaan.. :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## salsa

Misschien een stomme vraag... Hoe plaats ik enkele foto's van onze trailer?

Dave


6x Nexo LS500 subs 
4x Dv-Dosc
Crown versterkers

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hier een link naar de muziekvoorziening van CV de Banaonblussers in het Banaonblussersrijk voor 2009:

http://www.denootgevallen.nl/

oh ja; verder hebben we nog 2 topjes en een mp3speler op de prinsenwagen!

----------


## dj luuk cobus

We hebben dit jaar nog niet echt foto's gemaakt maar er staat wel wat op onze site. cvdoemaarwa.tk
Nou wij zijn een carnavalsgroep met ongeveer 15 man en we rijden alleen op zaterdag en zondag mee.

De techniek:
2x American Audio VLP 1500
2x American Audio DLS 15
2x Mid/hoog kasten met Eminence speaker erin
2x Wharfedale EVP-X18B (eentje hebben we er en een is er besteld nog niet binnen)
2x 15'' Zelfbouw sub (zijn besteld maar hebben we ook nog niet binnen)
En nu maar hopen dat de muziekwinkel op tijd is met de bestellingen het duurt nog maar een week en dan moeten we ze hebben. We hopen het maar!!

Groeten, Luuk

Oh ik zit net ff op de site te kijken en de allerlaatste foto in het fotoboek is de wagen van dit jaar!!

----------


## Turboke

DFB met 4 stacks floodlight, zal wel goed gaan denk ik.

----------


## Mark-LED

Wagentje met wat HL218 en wat KS T12, blaast lekker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Draad

Productie Forum Foto's????????? :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## B. Goos

Dit jaar bij ons een her-uitgave van het door Ralph verzonne concept: 'Nie goed, wel hard!' een beyma setje met toppen waar hoorns in zitten van voor de oorlog en 2 18'' sub's uit de gauw-klaar-serie. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Bij ons gaat mooi toch voor hard. Maar een combinatie is helemaal goed.  :Smile: 

En waarom het op het productieforum staan? Eigenlijk omdat het de bedoeling is dat men met de carnaval foto's maakt voor hier op het forum. Ik zal vrijdagavond mijn eerste foto's posten dan zet ik namelijk mijn geluidsset op de wagen en zaterdag de rest...

Groeten Jasper

----------


## 4AC

_Edit: aangezien ik heb gezien dat het gaat om producties waar JIJ aan hebt meegewerkt, heb ik mijn reactie even verwijdert._

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Owjah, helemaal vergeten.
Ik zou nog wat foto's plaatsen van het geluid van onze carnavalswagen. Heb helaas niet de tijd/mogelijkheid gevonden om fatsoenlijke foto's te maken. Maar onderstaand is in ieder geval een begin.

Bas met topje

Kleinere bas met topje

Eerste foto staat de gehuurde set op de 2e staat mijn eigen. Per kant hadden we staan:

american audio DLS 15P
RCF art 715A
dB Technologies Sub 05
md acoustics sub.

De md acoustics is inderdaad een onbekend merk. Dit komt door het feit dat het door de groothandel zelf in elkaar word ' geknutseld '. De bekistingen zijn van DAP hun concert serie. Hierin zitten RCF speakers en RCF versterkers.
Al met al en mooi set dus. Ik zal met half vasten nog wat meer foto's maken. Dan hebben we hopelijk nog 2 subs erbij, voor het echte werk. (En nee, van mij hoeft het niet, maar de jeugd he.. Je bent jong en je wilt wat.)

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Owjah, helemaal vergeten.
> Ik zou nog wat foto's plaatsen van het geluid van onze carnavalswagen. Heb helaas niet de tijd/mogelijkheid gevonden om fatsoenlijke foto's te maken. Maar onderstaand is in ieder geval een begin.
> 
> Bas met topje
> 
> Kleinere bas met topje
> 
> Eerste foto staat de gehuurde set op de 2e staat mijn eigen. Per kant hadden we staan:
> 
> ...



hoe is het trouwens nog afgelopen met je tops? 
nog iets geregeld voor lichtstoet Eijsden?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Alles is goed gelopen, in principe. Maandag begaf een van de 2 gehuurde bassen het. Waarschijnlijk iets mis geweest met de koeling (fan afgedekt) waardoor de spoel krom is getrokken. De bas maakt nu dus een schrapend geluid. Bij zwaardere bassen loopt de spoel vast en springt de zekering kapot. We hebben dus 1,5 dag op 1 gehuurde bas moeten draaien. Dit ging ook prima hoor. 
Wat zou er mis moeten zijn met de topjes dan?

Groeten Jasper

PS. Met de lichtstoet hebben we als het goed is de dubbele set.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Alles is goed gelopen, in principe. Maandag begaf een van de 2 gehuurde bassen het. Waarschijnlijk iets mis geweest met de koeling (fan afgedekt) waardoor de spoel krom is getrokken. De bas maakt nu dus een schrapend geluid. Bij zwaardere bassen loopt de spoel vast en springt de zekering kapot. We hebben dus 1,5 dag op 1 gehuurde bas moeten draaien. Dit ging ook prima hoor. 
> Wat zou er mis moeten zijn met de topjes dan?
> 
> Groeten Jasper
> 
> PS. Met de lichtstoet hebben we als het goed is de dubbele set.



o sorry dan had ik het verkeerd gehoort. Want ik dacht dat iets mis was met je tops ofzo. :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Had ik vast de muziek weer te hard staan.. :P
Nee, met de topjes en die andere bas was niets aan de hand. Alleen jammer van die ene bas. Ik hoorde trouwens dat je wou gaan huren met lichtstoet, bij het bekende noorbeekse bedrijf? Misschien dat ik je nog wel 2 subjes kan regelen die we ook hadden. En 2 bijpassende topjes. Maar daar hebben we het nog wel over, tijd zat.

Nu weer on-topic. Wanneer komt de rest van de foto's van andere wagens? Wil wel wat vergelijkingsmateriaal zien.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Had ik vast de muziek weer te hard staan.. :P
> Nee, met de topjes en die andere bas was niets aan de hand. Alleen jammer van die ene bas. Ik hoorde trouwens dat je wou gaan huren met lichtstoet, bij het bekende noorbeekse bedrijf? Misschien dat ik je nog wel 2 subjes kan regelen die we ook hadden. En 2 bijpassende topjes. Maar daar hebben we het nog wel over, tijd zat.
> 
> Nu weer on-topic. Wanneer komt de rest van de foto's van andere wagens? Wil wel wat vergelijkingsmateriaal zien.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



voorlopig niks te noorbeekse bedrijven :Wink:  hadden vrijdag 4 headsetjes gehuurt. En toen we eenmaal gingen gebruiken waren er twee die niet fatsoenlijk werkte.

Ik zag wel wat leuks in mesch. Misschien leuk om te laten zien :Wink: 


Een bescheide Mackie setje. Met nog extra glijbanen. Ze haalde er wel niet uit wat er in zat. Maar daar gaat het nu even niet om :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Whahaha, geweldig! 4 srm450, 2 Mackie C300, glijbanen en twee swa1501. Ik had de swa1501's echter rechtop neergezet, er een paaltje ingedrukt en dan een mooie vrouw opgezet. Paaldansen met die handel.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Whahaha, geweldig! 4 srm450, 2 Mackie C300, glijbanen en een swa1501. Ik had de swa1501 echter rechtopt neergezet, er een paaltje ingezet en dan een mooie vrouw opgezet. Paaldansen met die handel.



ik zal kijken of ik die mensen kan bereiken. Is misschien wel een leuk idee voor volgend jaar :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4AC

Héé, niet zomaar mijn ideeën gaan jatten he. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Misschien dat ik dat eens even gaat uitwerken voor volgend jaar. Even nadenken of er een oplossing te bedenken is voor de instabiele topflens in de meeste subjes.
Want zeg, dat zou wel gaaf zijn, paaldansen op een sub.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Héé, niet zomaar mijn ideeën gaan jatten he.



sorry, beetje achterhaalt al.

check dit maar :Stick Out Tongue: 

net ff in elkaar geflanst :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Hahahaha, leuk gedaan.

En ik zie jou ook al staan achterin de foto? Achter de dj-booth? Wel je gedachten op de juiste plek houden he, je kijkt de verkeerde kant op.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> sorry, beetje achterhaalt al.
> 
> check dit maar
> 
> net ff in elkaar geflanst



En dan blijkt dat je in het bejaardenhuis de kienavond moet draaien..
Nee, ik heb helaas geen andere set achter in de bus staan... :EEK!: 

Maar nu weer ontopic?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Hahahaha, leuk gedaan.
> 
> En ik zie jou ook al staan achterin de foto? Achter de dj-booth? Wel je gedachten op de juiste plek houden he, je kijkt de verkeerde kant op.



Tja, een ding vergeten. De bekabeling ben ik vergeten. Die vrouwen ook. die maken je helemaal van de wijs :Big Grin: :P ach.... dat mag de prut niet drekken he :Wink: 






> En dan blijkt dat je in het bejaardenhuis de kienavond moet draaien..
> Nee, ik heb helaas geen andere set achter in de bus staan...
> 
> Maar nu weer ontopic?
> 
> Groeten Jasper



tuurlijk jasper. Wie had er dit jaar last van water?

Ik helaas wel. Op de wagen waar ik stond hadden ze ene plat dak. Het zag er in het begin zo goed uit. Een geheel gesloten hok. Met ramen die waren afgesloten door plastic. Maar toen het ging regenen kwam het water door het plafond naar beneden. En de eerste druppel lande perfect in fader 5. Verder niks mis mee gegaan. Maar ben als een gek mijn plastic hoes gaan pakken voor over de tops. En gebruikte deze om laptop en mixer af te dekken. En heb ik deze aan een kant getaped. Zodat ik hem gewoon omhoog hoefde te doen als ik ergens aan moest :Wink: 

jullie?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

'n plastic zakske over mijn topjes en het elektrische gedeelte van mijn subjes. De rest stond eigenlijk wel droog. Gelukkig ook maar. Moet er niet aan denken dat me ergens wat water in mijn fader terechtkwam. Moet ook wel erbij vermelden dat we nog geluk hebben gehad met het weer. Eigenlijk alleen maar wat motregen, dat maakt het ook wel nat. Maar in ieder geval geen druppende daken.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

Bas met topje

Kleinere bas met topje

Eerste foto staat de gehuurde set op de 2e staat mijn eigen. Per kant hadden we staan:

american audio DLS 15P
RCF art 715A
dB Technologies Sub 05
MD ACOUSTICS SUB
De md acoustics is inderdaad een onbekend merk. Dit komt door het feit dat het door de groothandel zelf in elkaar word ' geknutseld '. De bekistingen zijn van DAP hun concert serie. Hierin zitten RCF speakers en RCF versterkers.
Al met al en mooi set dus. Ik zal met half vasten nog wat meer foto's maken. Dan hebben we hopelijk nog 2 subs erbij, voor het echte werk. (En nee, van mij hoeft het niet, maar de jeugd he.. Je bent jong en je wilt wat.)

Groeten Jasper[/quote]


heeft iemand de site van MD ACOUSTICS????????? ben wel benieuwd!!!

heb al gegoogled, maar nog niks gevonden.

daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> heeft iemand de site van MD ACOUSTICS????????? ben wel benieuwd!!!
> 
> heb al gegoogled, maar nog niks gevonden.
> 
> daan



Daan, als je even goed had gelezen (waar je andere zegt dat ze beter moeten lezen ) staat het antwoord in de post die je net quote. MD Acoustics is een merk van mijn groothandel. In dit geval is het de houten kast van de Dap CSA 18H. Hierin zijn RCF speakers en versterker verwerkt. Lees een hele post en niet alleen het gedeelte dat je interesseert.  :Wink: 

Maar als je interesse hebt wil ik altijd wel eens wat specs voor je opvragen van de gebruikte speakers enz..

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Trouwens, kijk eens even wat ik nog tegenkwam.
Geluidskwaliteit is vreemd. Je hoort vrijwel geen bassen, terwijl die toch meer dan genoeg aanwezig waren. De jongen die je hoort schreeuwen zat wel met zijn neus ongeveer in de camera, dat geeft wel idee van het volume. 
Reactie's zijn welkom.

JouBuis filmpje van onze geluidsset.

Groeten jasper

----------


## SPS

> Trouwens, kijk eens even wat ik nog tegenkwam.
> Geluidskwaliteit is vreemd. Je hoort vrijwel geen bassen, terwijl die toch meer dan genoeg aanwezig waren. De jongen die je hoort schreeuwen zat wel met zijn neus ongeveer in de camera, dat geeft wel idee van het volume. 
> Reactie's zijn welkom.
> 
> JouBuis filmpje van onze geluidsset.
> 
> Groeten jasper



Denk je niet dat de microfoon resp. et processortje achter de microfoon al het laag killt? Het gaat in dit soort toepassingen (mobieltje) natuurlijk om spraakverstaanbaarheid en niet om hifi! :Wink: 

Dusssss. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Filmpje is gewoon gemaakt met de digitale camera. Die zal er inderdaad meer op spraak verstaanbaarheid gericht zijn, dan het opnemen van een soundcheck van geluid.. Ik zal volgende keer een opname maken met een PA microfoon, geeft wel een beter idee.

Hier trouwens nog een filmpje.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## moderator

Echte carnavalsmuziek ook...not.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

True, maar om het geluid te testen in een loods is dat verder geen probleem toch? Tijdens de optochten heb ik nergens de vraag gekregen of er meer carnavalsmuziek kon worden gedraaid. Ik zal met halfvasten wel een filmpje maken met carnavalsmuziek. Dan hebben we weer deze set, zo niet een nog grotere. 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

ik zou graag wat specs van de speakers e.d. weten, verder had ik ook wel gelezen dat MD acoustics uit meerdere, samenwerkende merken bestaat. ik was gewoon benieuwd of ze ook een website hadden(hebben de meeste fabrikanten namelijk WEL :Wink:  en als er geen site is, is er(meestal) ook geen webshop die zo'n merk verkoopt.
en zou je met halfvasten nog wat foto's willen maken van die md subs
(en toppen????)  

daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

De merken werken niet samen, maar worden gewoon samen geplaatst. En de speakers zijn normaal ook niet voor de verkoop, hooguit voor de verhuur. 2e hands zijn ze eventueel wel nog te krijgen, maar dan kosten ze nog 2500 euro.  :Wink: 

Ik maak wat foto's en het mailtje naar de groothandel is verzonden. 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

> De merken werken niet samen, maar worden gewoon samen geplaatst. En de speakers zijn normaal ook niet voor de verkoop, hooguit voor de verhuur. 2e hands zijn ze eventueel wel nog te krijgen, maar dan kosten ze nog 2500 euro. 
> 
> Ik maak wat foto's en het mailtje naar de groothandel is verzonden. 
> 
> Groeten Jasper



 
thanx, met 2500 euri's(per stuk???) voor een 2ehandsje gaat dat dus(helaas) mooi niet door.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Zoals beloofd. Gisteravond lichtstoet gehad en heb nog enkele kiekjes kunnen maken, alvorens ik mijn digitale camera kwijtraakte tussen mijn flightcases..

Geluid overdag.
Mijn speelgoed. (let niet op de idiote monitors, was wel blij dat ik ze bij me had)
Achterkant bassbox.
Geluids 's avonds.
Nogmaals s' avonds.

Heb ook nog enkele filmpjes gemaakt, die zal ik in de loop van de week even posten. 
Vragen/opmerkingen?

Groeten Jasper

PS. Mensen die toevallig zijn gaan kijken/luisteren in eijsden die ons hebben zien voorbij komen?

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Zoals beloofd. Gisteravond lichtstoet gehad en heb nog enkele kiekjes kunnen maken, alvorens ik mijn digitale camera kwijtraakte tussen mijn flightcases..
> 
> Geluid overdag.
> Mijn speelgoed. (let niet op de idiote monitors, was wel blij dat ik ze bij me had)
> Achterkant bassbox.
> Geluids 's avonds.
> Nogmaals s' avonds.
> 
> Heb ook nog enkele filmpjes gemaakt, die zal ik in de loop van de week even posten. 
> ...



klonk indd wel goed jongens! :Wink:  de bassen klonken deze keer ook weer lekker trouwens. ik neem de cd's morgen wel mee :Wink:  in eentje zat trouwens niks :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik ben te snel voor deze wereld.

YouTube - Lichtstoet Eijsden 2009 CV de kwalmbeere Soundcheck

YouTube - Lichtstoet Eijsden 2009 CV de kwalmbeere Video buiten

YouTube - Lichtstoet Eijsden 2009 CV de kwalmbeere Video binnen

De filmpjes. De eerste is met de digitale camera gemaakt. Vandaar het gebrek aan bas. De 2e en 3e zijn met mijn telefoon gemaakt. Vandaar het overschot aan bas  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik ben te snel voor deze wereld.
> 
> YouTube - Lichtstoet Eijsden 2009 CV de kwalmbeere Soundcheck
> 
> YouTube - Lichtstoet Eijsden 2009 CV de kwalmbeere Video buiten
> 
> YouTube - Lichtstoet Eijsden 2009 CV de kwalmbeere Video binnen
> 
> De filmpjes. De eerste is met de digitale camera gemaakt. Vandaar het gebrek aan bas. De 2e en 3e zijn met mijn telefoon gemaakt. Vandaar het overschot aan bas 
> ...



 

wat een mooie lichtjes op dat laatste filmpje zeg! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

leuke set, had je die foto van de achterkant van die md sub voor mij gemaakt? in ieder geval bedankt! mooie set, goed idee van die double derbie in het midden, rcf (?art 322 a?) toppen zijn ook van die verhuur van de md-tjes? leuk opgesteld en idd veel te veel bas zo hier en daar(carnaval:zolang de bassen maar groter zijn dan de toppen.... is je zeker gelukt, heb je toch nog iets van mijn geklets meegekregen...)

daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Topjes zijn inderdaad de 322a. Deze zijn van het bedrijfje waar ik voor werk. De MD bassen zijn van de leverancier van " ons " bedrijf. Licht heb ik me eigenlijk niet mee bezig gehouden. 
Materialen lijstje:

2x DLS 15P van American Audio
2x RCF 322a
4x MD acoustics 1000 watt, 139 dB 18" subs
1x Antari z-1200 MK2
A&H mixer, numark mixer, numark controller, acer pc en natuurlijk nog wat andere dingetjes..

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

> Topjes zijn inderdaad de 322a. Deze zijn van het bedrijfje waar ik voor werk. De MD bassen zijn van de leverancier van " ons " bedrijf. Licht heb ik me eigenlijk niet mee bezig gehouden. 
> Materialen lijstje:
> 
> 2x DLS 15P van American Audio
> 2x RCF 322a
> 4x MD acoustics 1000 watt, 139 dB 18" subs
> 1x Antari z-1200 MK2
> A&H mixer, numark mixer, numark controller, acer pc en natuurlijk nog wat andere dingetjes..
> 
> Groeten Jasper



 


139 DB???? is dat niet erg veel? daar mag wel haast een xa2/cobra top op!(of een stukje line-array). 322a zijn leuke topjes, heb afgelopen zaterdag opgebouwd voor de muziekvereniging. achter in de zaal was een tweede podium voor een apart onderdeel van het concert, daar stonden per kant 2xrcf 4pro 8001as en 2xrcf art322a. prima topjes, niet te zwaar, passen mooi met z'n tweeen in een kistje(dat dan ook nog een beetje te tillen valt). 

Daan

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> 139 DB???? is dat niet erg veel?



139 dB is 5 dB boven de pijngrens en bijna net zo hard als een geweerschot.





> "Geluidssterkten van 100 decibel en sterker doen pijn aan de oren. Zij beschadigen de zintuighaartjes vaak onherroepelijk. Boven de 140 decibel kan één enkele blootstelling gehoorschade veroorzaken."



Dus ja... 139 dB is belachelijk veel.

Misschien een vreemde opmerking, maar waarom stonden je toppen recht naar achteren gericht i.p.v. de buitenste een beetje opzij?
Nu heeft het publiek er pas wat an als je alweer flink voorbij bent.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Misschien een vreemde opmerking, maar waarom stonden je toppen recht naar achteren gericht i.p.v. de buitenste een beetje opzij? Nu heeft het publiek er pas wat an als je alweer flink voorbij bent.



mag niet he. In de regelementen stond dat er niets van geluidsbron naar het publiek gericht mocht. i.v.m. het hoge geluid niveau :Wink:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> mag niet he. In de regelementen stond dat er niets van geluidsbron naar het publiek gericht mocht. i.v.m. het hoge geluid niveau



Hmmm... klinkt alsof men dit in het verleden al verpest heeft... Jammer

Aan de andere kant, ik woon boven de rivieren en met carnaval doen wij hetzelfde als de rest van het jaar... in de kroeg een pilsje pakken. Alleen met mooi weer drinken we buiten (op het terras)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Voor op de wagen was het leuk speelgoed. Uiteraard hebben ze niet vol open gestaan tijdens de optocht. Dat hebben we beperkt tot bij het testen van het geluid. Die 139 dB is natuurlijk wel een peak waarde.
De reden van de toppen die recht stonden? Inderdaad de regelementen. En ik zet geluid op een wagenvoor de groep die erachter loopt. Anders begint het publiek weer te klagen dat het te hard staat.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## bluesky

Hallo,

Hier een filmpje van onze kar in een verlichte optocht.

YouTube - Zooitje Ongeregeld Heerewaarden 2009

mvg

Erwin

----------


## Michael

MD acoustics is het huismerk van MHS. Deze kasten zijn eigenlijk niet te koop. Het bestaat uit knutsel projecten en zelfbouw. 

Dit wordt verhuurd en zo nu en dan aan goede klanten verkocht. In De MD TS-118HA zit een RCF LF18G401 woofer aangestuurd door de originele DAP eindtrap alleen hier en daar wat aangepast.

MAX continuous SPL gemeten op 1M is 133 DB (dBc). Dat vindt ik al erg netjes voor deze kast. 139dB is gewoon niet mogelijk aangezien de versterker strak gelimit wordt en dus gewoon geen pieken doorlaat (beperkt). Mischien een db'tje of 1-2 maar ook echt niet meer. De sensitivity van de LF18G401 is 98DB en deze kast verricht nou ook geen wonderen. De versterker levert effectief 1285W. Sensitivity zal rond de 103 DB liggen.

Een volledig omgebouwde MD TS-118HA is bekleed met soundprojects stoffering, uitgerust met een RCF LF18G401 woofer, heeft (betere) SANKEN 
transistors op de eindtrap, dubbele limiters (in en uitgang), wordt gecrossed op 30Hz 48dB - 140Hz 24dB en heeft wat extra bracing gekgregen (bovenkant). Resultaat is een krachtige bas welke lekker zuiver en strak klinkt. Nadeel is dat dit basje na een metertje of 20 als een puddingbroodje in elkaar zakt. Binnen is hij gewoon perfect. Voor in Tenten en grote zalen ook. 

Ik heb deze kast in elkaar geknutseld omdat er onder de 2000 euro (powered) geen baskast te krijgen was welke naar mijn mening voldoende laag leverde voor de middelgrote feesten en live. Ik zie vaak een hoop DB's op de spec sheets verschijnen van menig speaker merk. Maar in de realiteit schieten ze vaak toch tekort of gaan ze rommelen als je op de staart trapt.

By the way licht de pijngrens niet bij 150dB?

----------


## dj-wojcik

> MD acoustics is het huismerk van MHS. Deze kasten zijn eigenlijk niet te koop. Het bestaat uit knutsel projecten en zelfbouw. 
> 
> Dit wordt verhuurd en zo nu en dan aan goede klanten verkocht. In De MD TS-118HA zit een RCF LF18G401 woofer aangestuurd door de originele DAP eindtrap alleen hier en daar wat aangepast.
> 
> MAX continuous SPL gemeten op 1M is 133 DB (dBc). Dat vindt ik al erg netjes voor deze kast. 139dB is gewoon niet mogelijk aangezien de versterker strak gelimit wordt en dus gewoon geen pieken doorlaat (beperkt). Mischien een db'tje of 1-2 maar ook echt niet meer. De sensitivity van de LF18G401 is 98DB en deze kast verricht nou ook geen wonderen. De versterker levert effectief 1285W. Sensitivity zal rond de 103 DB liggen.
> 
> Een volledig omgebouwde MD TS-118HA is bekleed met soundprojects stoffering, uitgerust met een RCF LF18G401 woofer, heeft (betere) SANKEN 
> transistors op de eindtrap, dubbele limiters (in en uitgang), wordt gecrossed op 30Hz 48dB - 140Hz 24dB en heeft wat extra bracing gekgregen (bovenkant). Resultaat is een krachtige bas welke lekker zuiver en strak klinkt. Nadeel is dat dit basje na een metertje of 20 als een puddingbroodje in elkaar zakt. Binnen is hij gewoon perfect. Voor in Tenten en grote zalen ook. 
> 
> ...



 
komt de naam MHS toevallig van Michael Huizenga Sound? :P

----------


## SPS

> By the way licht de pijngrens niet bij 150dB?



 
 :Confused:  :Cool: 

Allez jongens, de pijngrens ligt vanaf nu op 255 dB!
Mooi getal nietwaar?! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Laat je nakijken man met je 150 dB.
Dat zou betekenen dat er geen luidspreker/weergever bestaat die op een meter afstand de pijngrens zou halen.
Reken maar na: een heel goede hoornkast heeft een rendement van ca. 104-106 dB (fullrange top).
Om tot 150 dB te komen heb je 46dB boven 1 watt nodig oftewel 40.000 watt. Power compressie niet meegerekend. Ik ken zo'n top niet hoor :Stick Out Tongue: 

150dB is een F16 straaljager op 1 meter! Met naverbrander aan... :Cool: 

Paul

----------


## Roelande

120dB= de pijngrens bij de meeste mensen

150dB= op 1 meter van de speakers staan op Rock Werchter :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Michael

Was maar een vraag  :Frown: . Ik wist niet dat de pijngrens zo laag lag. Zijn we dan allemaal SM aangelegd in dit vak? Toch even de vraag. Ik weet niet hoe ik op de 150dB ben gekomen maar ik meen hier ooit iets over gelezen of gezien te hebben op dit forum lang geleden.

----------


## renevanh

De pijngrens is afhankelijk van individuele factoren.
Meestal is dat bij de mens 120dB (20 pascal), maar er zijn mensen die bij 140dB pas 'pijn' voelen.
Als je bijvoorbeeld verkouden bent verlaagd dat je pijngrens, en zo zijn er meerdere factoren.

We begrijpen allemaal dat het exact vaststellen van de pijngrens heel lastig is, want dat zou betekenen dat proefpersonen mogelijk gehoorschade oplopen...


Pijngrens is ook weer helder... terug naar carnavalswagens (naja... ook een pijngrens...  :Stick Out Tongue:  )?

----------


## Back on Track

Jah het is weer bijna zover  :Big Grin: 

iemand iets te melden?
Merk
Wattage
Db;s

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Vandaag weer het een en ander verhuurd, onder andere een wagen. 2 TT25 toppen van RCF.. Mijn *** die dingen gaat echt loeihard!

Voor carnaval zelf hebben we wat SP3, RCF , QSC en last but not least Stage Accompany..

De precieze setups zijn nog niet bekend, maar na de carnaval verschijnen absoluut foto's hier!

----------


## dieketoelie

wat krijgen wij op de wagen...
allereerst een set van dap, is van een vriend en hij is er zo trots op dat we het hem niet konden weigeren (soundmate 3 mkii)
om het nog een beetje op te schroeven (of het gaat helemaal niet klinken samen) 2 topjes crf art 315a en twee subjes rcf 4pro 8002as.

Heeft dit kans van slagen? of is het veel te weinig voor de buitenlucht?

de crfjes zijn (nog) niet van mij maar als ze bevallen blijven ze waarschijnlijk wel aan mijn vingers plakken :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## T_Sound

Als je een Soundmate 3 en een setje rcf hebt, wat je noemde, heb je zat voor buiten lucht, de mensen langs de kant zullen echt wel dreunen van de bas in hun buik krijgen. Wanneer je op elke hoek een bas (2x bas)-Top combi neer zet, dan zul je niet echt problemen hebben met klank verschil, wanneer je ze naar elkaar toe gaat richten, dan kun je meer problemen verwachten.

----------


## 4wd

geluidset van een collega van mij op een tractor (tijdens optocht)

YouTube - Maximaal EAW kabaal met carnavalsoptocht Albergen 2010

Eastern Acoustic Works maximaal met de Carnavalsoptocht Albergen 2010!! 8x EAW KF750 (top) 8x EAW SB750 (sub) Powered by Lab Gruppen!! 

 :EEK!:  Eigenlijk te gek voor woorden dat dit allemaal maar mag/kan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

In de praktijk mag het niet, maar het kan... :P

We maken wel allemaal wat foto's dit jaar?

Zal er straks wat foto's bijgooien.

----------


## goldsound

Dit soort wagens mogen ze wat mij betreft weigeren in een optocht, heeft helemaal niets met carnaval te maken

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Dit soort wagens mogen ze wat mij betreft weigeren in een optocht, heeft helemaal niets met carnaval te maken



 Nou, en die (brandweer) loopgroep erachter heeft er ook zin in... :Embarrassment: 

Je ziet de mensen langs de kant hun oren dichthouden op het moment dat de tractor voorbijkomt/is.

Dat je er geen hifi setje opzet okee, maar dit gaat nergens over!

----------


## @lex

Wat een idioterie! Dit gaat echt helemaal nergens over. En dat van de brandweer... (toch?). Mag zo'n ladderwagen wel uitgeschoven rondrijden? Volgens mij moet zo'n ding gewoon gestempeld staan...

@lex

----------


## kokkie

Ik ben blij dat bij ons die lelijke groene trekker en de stapels hout afzonderlijk van elkaar al reden genoeg zijn om niet in de prijzen te vallen.
Geen prijs voor dit idiote gedoe dus. 
Waarom niet een paar leuke kastjes in de ladderwagen verwerkt?

----------


## 4AC

> geluidset van een collega van mij op een tractor (tijdens optocht)
> 
> YouTube - Maximaal EAW kabaal met carnavalsoptocht Albergen 2010
> 
> Eastern Acoustic Works maximaal met de Carnavalsoptocht Albergen 2010!! 8x EAW KF750 (top) 8x EAW SB750 (sub) Powered by Lab Gruppen!! 
> 
>  Eigenlijk te gek voor woorden dat dit allemaal maar mag/kan



Ah, daar was ik ook van de partij! Wat een ge-wel-dige set. Het geluid droeg enorm ver. Zo ver zelfs dat het de geluidssetjes van de 5 (!) wagens erachter in het niet zette. De geluidskwaliteit was echter niet écht denderend. Vorig jaar hadden ze een vergelijkbare EAW set staan, heb ik geloof ik nog wel een filmpje van ergens. Identieke resultaten.

Toen zag ik nog een laptoppie tussen de stack staan... Was dat dit jaar ook de geluidsbron? (en de reden van de mindere geluidskwaliteit...)
Jammer dat ze niet gewoon een DJ laten draaien. Wat is de naam van de CV? Zal ik eens contact met ze opnemen  :Embarrassment: 

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Wat dit vervolgens voor resultaten oplevert voor het -voornamelijk jonge- publiek qua gehoorschade laat ik even achterwege. Hier word/werd al voldoende over geschreven.
Maar bekijk het eens vanuit de andere kant: met deze set komen eerder de voetjes van de vloer 





> Ik ben blij dat bij ons die lelijke groene trekker en de stapels hout afzonderlijk van elkaar al reden genoeg zijn om niet in de prijzen te vallen.
> Geen prijs voor dit idiote gedoe dus. 
> Waarom niet een paar leuke kastjes in de ladderwagen verwerkt?



Een boer met fatsoen, rijd geel en groen.
Pas op met wat je zegt...
 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Turboke

Wij hebben ooit voor een wagen gestaan die 4 stacks Eaw 850 staan had, die hadden zo een droevige gezichten van ons geluid ervoor dat ze meer dan 100m achterbleven op onze wagen.
Eaw kan goed zijn maar moet dan ook in orde zijn.

----------


## kokkie

> Een boer met fatsoen, rijd geel en groen.
> Pas op met wat je zegt...



Maakt niet uit of die trekker geel, groen, rood of blauw is. Topic gaat toch over carnavals optochten? Waarom maken mensen er dan een landbouwvoertuigen optocht van???

En ja, een lelijk trekkend voertuig waar geen aandacht aan is besteed zie je idd opvallend vaak in combinatie met veel te veel speakers. Gevolg, onafgewerkte uitstraling en zere oren. Zo jammer.

----------


## Back on Track

> Dit soort wagens mogen ze wat mij betreft weigeren in een optocht, heeft helemaal niets met carnaval te maken



maar het is zoo leuk...

----------


## hardstyle

Zo ziet het er bij ons af en toe met 1, max 3 groepen ook uit, het is gwn een wedstrijd wie het meeste aantal Wattjes bij elkaar sprokkelt en SPL, beetje overdreven, maar echt vet, had ik maar zulke huiskamerspeakers :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hiermee heb je tenminste goed geluid, hebben ze goed dat ze een muur van kistjes neerzetten, hoe harder, hoe beter (wel als de kwaliteit goed blijft)

----------


## djspeakertje

> Zo ziet het er bij ons af en toe met 1, max 3 groepen ook uit, het is gwn een wedstrijd wie het meeste aantal Wattjes bij elkaar sprokkelt en SPL, beetje overdreven, maar echt vet, had ik maar zulke huiskamerspeakers
> Hiermee heb je tenminste goed geluid, hebben ze goed dat ze een muur van kistjes neerzetten, hoe harder, hoe beter (wel als de kwaliteit goed blijft)



 
Met 2 subs en 2 toppen hadden ze ook prima geluid gehad....

En met die stack staat jou huiskamer waarschijnlijk helemaal vol (als de amps etc. er ook nog bij moeten...)



Morgen bouwen bij de muziekvereniging, zal ff kijken of ik wat foto's kan schieten, Daan

----------


## goldsound

> Het geluid droeg enorm ver. Zo ver zelfs dat het de geluidssetjes van de 5 (!) wagens erachter in het niet zette.







> maar het is zoo leuk...



Is ook zoo leuk... voor groepen die wel een ECHT mooie wagen hebben gebouwd hebben en een leuke optocht willen hebben.

Maar we hebben het hier nu wel lang genoeg over gehad!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Inderdaad, ander onderwerp.

Hoeveel wagens hebben jullie dit jaar van geluid voorzien?

Onze tussenstand is 7, maar er zijn nog 2 wagens die twijfelen...

----------


## maikelpal

Hoi allemaal,

Ik mag dit jaar ook weer een carnavalswagen voorzien van geluid.
Het lijstje is:

8x Rcf art 300a topjes
2x Mackie srm 450 (communicatie Tracktor carnavalswagen)
2x Mackie swa 18 sub
1x aggregaat 6,5 kva (muziek)
1x aggregaat 5 kva (div) 

Nou zie ik mensen al denken "communicatie Tracktor carnavalswagen"
deze carnavals wagen werkt met het principe de carnavalswagen duwen, dus dan is communicatie tussen de 2 chauffeurs wel gewenst.
Ook worden bijna alle speakers in de praalwagen verwerkt, dus zal er weinig van te zien zijn. ik zal na de carnaval wel foto's posten, nu alvast een paar van de wagen in aanbouw.

Foto 1
Voorkant wagen met 2x rcf achter de doeken



Foto2
Achterkant wagen met in de "wekker" 4x rcf en 2x Mackie sub


En foto's van vorig jaar voor het idee van het duwen.

----------


## hardstyle

Nette wagen/ lijst met apparatuur, wij hebben het supersimpel, ik ben net 15 en ben begonnen bij 0, aankomende zondag/maandag neem ik het volgende kleine lijstje mee op de wagen(we hebben ook een kleine wagen, net 5 meter lang, 2-2,5 breed en iets van 4,5-5 meter hoog (incl. kop) 

2x DAP K-115
1x DAP Palladium P-1200
een walkman :Confused:

----------


## arie

Ik hou men mond maar dicht over wie de eaw stack geleverd heeft. 

Had het zelf nog niet gezien men kamaraad heeft het opgebouwd. Er liggen 4x labgruppen fp10000q op en 4x fp7000 voor de subs. Alles wordt aangestuurd met 2x eaw ux8800, op zich zou het setje wel moeten kunnen klinken als een klokje, wat was het probleem kwa geluid dat (mid hoog zeker van de mp3's)

Wat ik hoorde van men kamaraad was dat het eerst de bedoeling was om via zenders ook 2 subs en toppen op de brandweer wagen neer te zetten, maar dit is wegens ruimte gebrek niet door gegaan.Hij heeft toen alles op de voorste tracker gepakt. groeten Arjan

----------


## 4AC

> Ik hou men mond maar dicht over wie de eaw stack geleverd heeft. 
> 
> Had het zelf nog niet gezien men kamaraad heeft het opgebouwd. Er liggen 4x labgruppen fp10000q op en 4x fp7000 voor de subs. Alles wordt aangestuurd met 2x eaw ux8800, op zich zou het setje wel moeten kunnen klinken als een klokje, wat was het probleem kwa geluid dat (mid hoog zeker van de mp3's)
> 
> Wat ik hoorde van men kamaraad was dat het eerst de bedoeling was om via zenders ook 2 subs en toppen op de brandweer wagen neer te zetten, maar dit is wegens ruimte gebrek niet door gegaan.Hij heeft toen alles op de voorste tracker gepakt. groeten Arjan



You've got mail...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Tja als noorderling uit een niet-carnaval vierend dorp begrijp ik het hele gebeuren allemaal niet zo geloof ik, maar hoe dan ook, ook wij hebben vandaag de nodige setjes afgeleverd...

Toppunt was toch wel een omgebouwde bus/touringcar waar wij op het dak het volgende hebben geplaatst:

-4x Renkus-Heinz CE3 top
-4x Renkus-Heinz C3 sub
-2x Renkus-Heinz/Synco CE3-TSB-18 sub

draaiende op 2x 8001 voor de subs en een rackje CA6/CA6/CA9 op de tops, alle systemen werden met dedicated RH processors aangestuurd met een XTA DP226 om alles op tijd te zetten en om de limiting te regelen.


Tja zo'n systeem is ook ruim voldoende om 1500 personen van geluid te voorzien, maar nu draait het in een optocht mee...

Verder ook nog wat kleiner spul (RH SR5, EV SX300) op verschillende wagens gemonteerd.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Deel van de wagens waar wij geluid voor geleverd hebben.
Meer foto's zullen volgen.







Laatste set is toch wel mijn favoriet.
2x RCF TT25
2x MD Concert bassen. (1500 watt, 136 dB)

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik heb mij dit jaar ook schuldig gemaakt aan het verhuren van onbenullig grote PA installaties voor carnavalswagens.

Echter wel aan de mensen die nog een wagen bouwen, en niet gaan voor de Meeste DB's! Speakers waren dus ook grotendeels of zelfs volledig weggewerkt.

wagen Didam: 8*JBL18 2241 Laagkast, 4*JBL210 Hoorngeladen topkast, zie ook zelfbouw topic. Aangestuurt met 2maal amprack, 2*synq 3K6 en Lab1300 met xilica processor.

Wagen Haaksbergen: 4*JBL18 2241 Laagkast, 2*W152 topkast met BMS waveguide,  Aangestuurt met 1maal amprack, 2*synq 3K6 en Lab1300 met xilica processor.

Wagen Groenlo, 2*B215 basskast, dubbel 15" en 2* dubbel 12" topkast, aangestuurt met TSA5000 systeem amp.

Zowel ik als ook de klanten waren erg te spreken over geluidskwaliteit. Knop is grotendeels niet verder als de helft gekomen van wat ik als maximaal had ingeregeld voor de set. 

Didam en Haaksbergen zijn weer heelhuids terug gekomen, groenlo komt morgen terug. Foto wat ik heb gemaakt zal ik een deze dagen posten.

----------


## hardstyle

> Ik heb mij dit jaar ook schuldig gemaakt aan het verhuren van onbenullig grote PA installaties voor carnavalswagens.
> 
> Echter wel aan de mensen die nog een wagen bouwen, en niet gaan voor de Meeste DB's! Speakers waren dus ook grotendeels of zelfs volledig weggewerkt.
> 
> wagen Didam: 8*JBL18 2241 Laagkast, 4*JBL210 Hoorngeladen topkast, zie ook zelfbouw topic. Aangestuurt met 2maal amprack, 2*synq 3K6 en Lab1300 met xilica processor.
> 
> Wagen Haaksbergen: 4*JBL18 2241 Laagkast, 2*W152 topkast met BMS waveguide, Aangestuurt met 1maal amprack, 2*synq 3K6 en Lab1300 met xilica processor.
> 
> Wagen Groenlo, 2*B215 basskast, dubbel 15" en 2* dubbel 12" topkast, aangestuurt met TSA5000 systeem amp.
> ...



 Hoe heet die groep uit didam(woon zelf ook in de buurt en heb ook meegedaan met die optocht)

----------


## daveyb

Zo, ik heb ook het beheer van een wagen (het geluid). Dit jaar heb ik een nieuw setje aangeschaft voor de wagen en klonk perfect. Dacht eerst dat het nog wat te weinig was. Helaas vond ik het jammer dat er een mindere versterker bij zit. 

2x Peavey PV118 (Subwoofers) elk 400 watt programm.
2x Peavey PV115 (Toppen) elk 400 watt programm. 
Beide zijn 800 watt peak.

2x DB Opera 412 (450 watt ongeveer)
Deze 2 als extra versterking achter op.
1x Darkshade DSA-1000 (DAP)
Jammer, maar moesten ergens zuiniger zijn, en hij klonk zo slecht nog niet, alleen jammer dat hij bij 37 graden echt moeilijk doet. Nu is dat in de winter niet zo'n probleem...

----------


## Watt Xtra

De naam van de vereniging even kwijt, maare het is de wagen die eerste is geworden!

Edit: het betreft, nieuw-dijk optocht... vereniging De Kachelholtjes

----------


## speakertech

> Deel van de wagens waar wij geluid voor geleverd hebben.
> Meer foto's zullen volgen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry hoor, maar onder carnavals wagens verstaan we hier in het zuiden toch wat anders.De eerste foto heeft meer weg van een geluidsboer die een te kleine auto gehuurd heeft om de spullen mee te nemen. De derde foto is dan een bus met een zeiltje erover.
Toch eens meer naar omroep Brabant en omroep Limburg kijken tijdens de carnavals periode.
In Bergen op Zoom is een serieuze klacht ingediend tegen een geluidswagen, die zoveel decibels produceerde, dat twee loopgroepen voor en een muziekgroep die volgde volledig met hun act de mist in gingen.
Hard geluid kan voor de muziekman dan het summum van genot zijn, maar het publiek met carnaval vermaken is toch wat anders.







Speakertech

----------


## sleepy

Wij hebben de afgelopen jaren ook geluid aangeschaft voor in de wagen, ik zeg inderaad IN. Nadeel is natuurlijk wel dat er veel minder geluid naar buiten komt als de speakers binnen achter dikke lagen papier staan. Voor het laag heb je daar natuurlijk geen last van, maar de rest wel.

Wij hebben momenteel:
- 2 oude EV baskasten met dubbel 18" erin
- 4 oude EV topkasten met ieder 15" en hoorn erin.
Dit setje wordt versterkt met 2 x Stage Accompany PPA1200 (laag en mid) en een QSC850 (geloof ik) voor het hoog. Met een cross over ertussen natuurlijk.
Helft van deze set staat voor op de traktor (naarbuiten gebouwd, mar wel mooi weggewerkt) andere helft staat voor in de wagen.

Verder in het midden van de wagen een EV Gladiator set, versterkt met een American Audio V4000 versterker, waar we wel een Aphex bottom kick voor hebben zitten.

Tenslotte achter in de wagen nog een paar geleende Yamaha speakers, zodat de mensen achter de wagen ook nog wat muziek hebben.

Al met al een leuk geheel, alleen zou ik er persoonlijk wat meer bas bij willen hebben. Zit te denken om voor volgend jaar een paar zelfbouw bassen te maken.

Wat denken jullie ervan ?

Gr.
CV 't Ken Net uit Oss
www.tkennet.nl

----------


## som

Mijn c.v. uit Heino,filmpje is van lemelerveld 2009, 2010 komt asap. 

Themawagen; 1x dubbel 15'' subje ingebouwd en 2 e.v zx5 topjes op een stokje naar achter voor de loopgroep.

Grote wagen;
4 eaw sm155 monitoren (2 per kant helemaal ingebouwd) 

rodec met een i-podje en een sennheiser zender voor de link.

3x 6 kanaalsdimmer met een echte behringer lc2412 :-)  voor het licht, de lampies zijn van hunzelf

Dit is voor gezellig een optocht kijken en beleven meer dan voldoende,
krijg je i.i.g. meer respect mee dan kinderen in de stress jagen met een boel db's

In die buurt is naast het aanzien het geluid ook punten waard :Cool: 

YouTube - Verlichte optocht Lemelerveld 2009 (Gruspollen)

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Sorry hoor, maar onder carnavals wagens verstaan we hier in het zuiden toch wat anders.De eerste foto heeft meer weg van een geluidsboer die een te kleine auto gehuurd heeft om de spullen mee te nemen. De derde foto is dan een bus met een zeiltje erover.
> Toch eens meer naar omroep Brabant en omroep Limburg kijken tijdens de carnavals periode.
> In Bergen op Zoom is een serieuze klacht ingediend tegen een geluidswagen, die zoveel decibels produceerde, dat twee loopgroepen voor en een muziekgroep die volgde volledig met hun act de mist in gingen.
> Hard geluid kan voor de muziekman dan het summum van genot zijn, maar het publiek met carnaval vermaken is toch wat anders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




grapjas, als jij toch eijsden en mesch toch niet het zuiden vind dan weet ik het ook niet meer :Confused:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

deze hadden jullie nog tegoed.

achterste wagen bezat een breedenoord aggegraat 35KVa clustertje van 4 bassen 18" en 2 hoorngeladen topkasten/
middelste gedeelte voorzien van 2 bassen en 2 hoorngeladen topkasten.
totaal 2 maal amprack met 2*3K6 synq, labgruppen en Xilica processor.



Komend weekend rijdt deze wagen weer mee in een optocht met dezelfde geluidset.

----------


## rick1993

> Komend weekend rijdt deze wagen weer mee in een optocht met dezelfde geluidset.



?? Wanneer vier jij carnaval daar??

----------


## renevanh

> ?? Wanneer vier jij carnaval daar??



Op diverse plaatsen (met name in Belgie overigens) rijden stoeten tot paasmaandag...
Gewoon net een iets andere traditie. Op Wikipedia staat een leuk artikel over diverse soorten carnaval.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> ?? Wanneer vier jij carnaval daar??



Iets met Halfvasten...

----------


## Watt Xtra

> ?? Wanneer vier jij carnaval daar??



Ik vier helemaal geen carnaval... Ik lever alleen geluid voor deze wagen.
Er schijnen een aantal optochten ook later in het jaar te rijden, waarvan deze er eentje is. 

Heb je ook nog eens wat aan je wagen! een 3/4 jaar bouwen en slechts een weekend rijden.. en nu een X aantal weken later nog een keertje rijden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## twanhubers

wij hadden een setje met:
2x18''w-bin jbl2241 (crest 4601)
2x15''w-bin ev eleminarors met fane speakers (craaft ca500)
2xtop met jbl k120 en stageline driver(dap club 500)
en nog een dap setje met 2 subjes en 2 topjes (crown xls 402)

foto:
http://94.100.118.123/876150001-8762...46_6_hlFF.jpeg

volgende week nog een half vasten optocht en dan zit het er weer op

----------


## bluesky

Hallo,

Ik heb hier een link van onze kar ( YouTube - Carnaval 2010 Zooitje Ongeregeld Heerewaarden Dagobert duck en de Kredietcrisis. )

Wij hadden dit jaar een system one systeem op onze kar ( System One Audio | Professionele Audio Systemen )

4x top1
4x sub1

Verder hadden wij aan verlichting:

2x 12 kanaals switchpack
5x 4 kanaals dimmerpack 
1x daslight controller

mvg 

Erwin

----------


## hardstyle

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb hier een link van onze kar ( YouTube - Carnaval 2010 Zooitje Ongeregeld Heerewaarden Dagobert duck en de Kredietcrisis. )
> 
> Wij hadden dit jaar een system one systeem op onze kar ( System One Audio | Professionele Audio Systemen )
> 
> 4x top1
> 4x sub1
> 
> ...



 
Bij ons bij de optocht hadden ze ook langs de kant 1 top1 en 1 sub1 staan, maar het ging hard. En als je dat setje samen koopt ben je ook al weer een duizend of 10-12 kwijt.

----------


## Turboke

Dat valt nog mee dan die prijs
dat ben je al kwijt voor 2 degelijke amps!

----------


## daveyb

Vandaag naar Maasmechelen, iets extra's maar mee want aangezien we daar toch wat meer moeten laten zien:

- Peavey PV115 (400 watt programm 800 Peak) - Top
- Peavey PV118 (400 watt programm 800 Peak) - SUBwoofer

- DB Opera 412 (450 watt peak?)
- Peavey HiSys 2XT BlackWidows (350 watt programm 700 peak)

- Darkshade DSA-1000 (voor op PV115 + PV118)
- QSC 1400 (Peaver HiSys)

Hopelijk blaast dit wel...

----------


## Back on Track

Vandaag in Udenhout (Midden-Brabant) 17 KW op een wagen gegooid

in totaal 8 QSC versterkers in 2 Racks
2X Driveracks

12 Zelfbouw dubbel 18" Subs van 1200 Watt RMS
4 Zeck Dubbel 15" Toppen van 800 watt RMS
2 Zelfbouw Toppen van 1000 Watt RMS

2 Zelfbouw Subs liggen onder het DJ gedeelte de wagen in gericht, met 2 Toppen er boven op.

dan liggen er 5 subs aan de ene kant met 2 toppen er op en hetzelfde aan de andere kant

(excuses voor de belaberde foto's maar had men bouw telefoon bij)


De subs + Toppen aan de ene kant

Andere kant

Bij het DJ gedeelte

Overview van wagen + Trekker

----------


## dj-wojcik

misschien een off-topic vraag: Maar hoe komt nou de chauffeur in de trekker? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik neem aan dat die hout plaat weg gaat! Die staat op de grond volgens mij. Rijd niet echt lekker dan!

----------


## Back on Track

Nee, dit is verplicht in de Optocht van Biezenmortel. Een maatregel zodat kinderen niet onder de trekker kunnen lopen.

De deur van de Trekker zit Ruim boven de beplating die met een buizen frame vast zit

----------


## tha_dj

> Nee, dit is verplicht in de Optocht van Biezenmortel. Een maatregel zodat kinderen niet onder de trekker kunnen lopen.
> 
> De deur van de Trekker zit Ruim boven de beplating die met een buizen frame vast zit



 
Kijk, dus ook op dat soort dingen wordt gelet tegenwoordig !!!

Niet dat je er veel over gelezen heb dat het gebeurt is, maar voorkomen is beter als genezen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Je wilt niet weten hoe trekkers hier in Oldenzaal verbouwd worden, vaak moet de chauffeur of door het kozijn van de voorruit heen, over de trekker en dan eraf, of via onder eruit, omdat ze helemaal dicht ge-papiermacheed zijn...

Wat me trouwens opviel vandaag en gisteren is dat steeds meer wagens in het ontwerp rekening houden met plaatsen voor de PA, en dat die steeds mooier weg zit gewerkt in de wagens. Ondanks alle "amps-op-11-krakende-PA" herrie die er helaas erg vaak tussenzat dus toch nog enige vooruitgang.


Daan

----------


## @lex

> Kijk, dus ook op dat soort dingen wordt gelet tegenwoordig !!!
> 
> Niet dat je er veel over gelezen heb dat het gebeurt is, maar voorkomen is beter als genezen.



Nou nog die absurde hoeveelheden dB's...

@lex

----------


## world sound

Afgelopen dagen ook weer eens wezen kijken naar de vele optochten, vindt het zelf altijd leuk om de verschillende installaties te verglijken.
Zo hoorde ik een eaw 750 set compleet over zijn nek gaan.
Maar aan de andere kant was ik aangenaam verast van een citronic top.
Heb zelf geen ervaring met dit merk dus weet niet hoe de kwaliteit is maar deze top klonk lekker(ben nog aan het zoeken welke het was).

De wagens worden steeds beter ontworpen ja, zo had ik een wagen waar ik zelf geluid opgezet heb en deze jongens hadden een pvc pijp van 8 cm onder de wagen gemaakt voor de kabels.

----------


## mrVazil

gisteren een wagen gezien met d&b c4 op, 2 toppen en 4 subs, alle d12'en speelden los in het rood. Leve carnaval zeker?

----------


## Turboke

Afgelopen weekend veel systemen gezien en gehoord, en wat mij op viel was dat veel van de wagens met het goede materiaal qua klank het slechtste overkwamen, heel veel wagens met D&B is een rage hier in de regio maar zeker niet met het D&B geluid wat we er van gewoon zijn.
Leve die gasten die toch maar altijd alles int rood moeten spelen want dat was overal zowat het grootste probleem aan de klank te horen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> ... altijd alles int rood moeten ...



net als de neus, wangen en ogen... 
en na afloop het bank-saldo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back on Track

Jongens jongens, 

Wat een carnaval.....

We hebben alles nog heel, versterkers perfect afgeregeld zodat we niks konden opblazen. De hele tijd op 0 db uitgestuurd, en bij een meting op de maandag middag gingen we 128 db op 2m. Nu kan iedereen zeggen dat dit vreselijk is en het niks met carnaval te maken heeft, maar hier in Udenhout (en omstreken) is het toch wel een factor die invloed heeft op de sfeer/cultuur.

Vanavond hebben we de (lichtjes) optocht gereden in Biezenmortel #gehucht, hier mochten we maar 70db (op onze meter + die van de politie) en 100 op die van hem. Toen was dus ook de sfeer helemaal weg, vergelijk het maar met een kroeg welke de muziek veel te zacht heeft.

Nu nog even een paar uurtjes carnavallen en dan weer afbreken

----------


## Back on Track

> Kijk, dus ook op dat soort dingen wordt gelet tegenwoordig !!!
> 
> Niet dat je er veel over gelezen heb dat het gebeurt is, maar voorkomen is beter als genezen.



Hier ben ik het helemaal mee eens, maar voor het besturen van de trekker is het misschien nog wel gevaarlijker omdat hij de hoeken niet kan zien. Daarom hadden we er ook na 3 bochten vlaggetjes opgezet.

----------


## JeroenVDV

@Back on Track: Gelukkig zit er tussen 128dB en 70dB zowat een bommenwerper aan verschil en valt er ook een middenweg te bewandelen. Als ik om mij heen bij "normale" vrienden dingen lees en hoor als "piepende oren, maar wat was Carnaval weer geweldig" word ik toch een beetje verdrietig van wat jullie (zuid) Nederland allemaal aandoen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Jeroen, ik begrijp niet dat jij daar op in gaat...Ze moeten daar gewoon bij de gemeente een eind aan maken...In Oss heb me ook staan ergere, maar daar viel het dit jaar nog mee...Ondanks het L'Acoustic, Axys Target! en Logic wat ik voorbij heb zien komen...Hard wil nog steeds niet zeggen dat het mooi is...Ook al staat iemand netjes 0dB uit te sturen, zelfs dan kan het slecht klinken...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ze moeten daar gewoon bij de gemeente een eind aan maken...



Als dit zo door gaat gebeurt dat ook wel, ook binnen. Gisteren nog een artiest op bezoek gehad met carnaval in een zaaltje, we proberen daar het geluid bewust binnen de perken te houden. (Maar eigenlijk ook al veel te hard...) 2 jaar geleden prikte meneer nog in. Nu werd er een dubbele Q7 set binnen gezet, en die moest open.  :Embarrassment:  Zijn microfoon zong daarnaast ook continu rond (laag/mid op de pa) en ik ben met een aantal mensen maar gevlucht. (Ik stond eigenlijk 1 meter ACHTER de Q7 toppen te draaien)  

Klanten die het wel lekker vonden vroegen na het optreden waarom ik zo zachtjes ging..., de omgekeerde wereld lijkt me.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Vanavond hebben we de (lichtjes) optocht gereden in Biezenmortel #gehucht, hier mochten we maar 70db (op onze meter + die van de politie) en 100 op die van hem.



Gemeente haaren  :Smile: , 100dB (C) zou er gemeten gaan worden volgens de krant. En jullie zullen wel db(A) gemeten hebben, vandaar waarschijnlijk het grote verschil.

Sorry maar er is wel een reden dat dit gebeurt. En ook in udenhout zal dit op deze manier niet blijven bestaan. Jullie evenement kan gezien worden als een festival (toch?), en als je hoort wat ze in belgie daarmee van plan zijn... (Geloof 103dB(A/C?) 
128dB(A/C average?) (in het publiek gemeten neem ik aan) is dan niet zomaar een beetje meer. Als de verschillen niet zo groot waren dan werd de roep om in te grijpen niet zo groot.

----------


## hardstyle

Wat betreft carnaval dit weekend bij ons in de achterhoek: het feest zelf was gewoon weer prachtig, mooi weer etc. :Big Grin:  :Cool:  
Een leuk aantal geluidssetjes gezien, alleen wat ik dan jammer vond is dat er maar enkelen echt goed klonken(geen vervorming, gekraak, schelle hoge tonen etc). 
En ja, er waren zelfs setjes van DAP welke beter was afgesteld dan een set Mackie's (SRM serie) en nog een paar andere merken. :Cool:

----------


## speakertech

> Jongens jongens, 
> 
> Wat een carnaval.....
> 
> We hebben alles nog heel, versterkers perfect afgeregeld zodat we niks konden opblazen. De hele tijd op 0 db uitgestuurd, en bij een meting op de maandag middag gingen we 128 db op 2m. Nu kan iedereen zeggen dat dit vreselijk is en het niks met carnaval te maken heeft, maar hier in Udenhout (en omstreken) is het toch wel een factor die invloed heeft op de sfeer/cultuur.
> 
> Vanavond hebben we de (lichtjes) optocht gereden in Biezenmortel #gehucht, hier mochten we maar 70db (op onze meter + die van de politie) en 100 op die van hem. Toen was dus ook de sfeer helemaal weg, vergelijk het maar met een kroeg welke de muziek veel te zacht heeft.
> 
> Nu nog even een paar uurtjes carnavallen en dan weer afbreken



Als de muziek oorverdovend hard moet zijn om sfeer te creeëren, dan is er volgens mij iets goed mis. Ik heb genoeg carnavalswagens voorbij zien komen met een normaal volume. Draai herkenbare carnavalsmuziek en vreugde is uw deel. Er was bij ons ook een wagen met een soort metal muziek, dat werd helemaal niet gewaardeerd door het publiek.

Het zal moeilijk worden om aan te geven hoe hard het mag, alleen de meetmethode is al een discussiepunt.
In elk geval moet het niet harder dan nodig is, Een groep voor of achter de wagen, moet ook zijn act aan het publiek kunnen tonen en laten horen. daar hebben ze recht op.
Het beste zou zijn als de jury ook het geluid beoordeelt op volume. Beoordelen ze nog een groep voor of achter een wagen met harde muziek en heeft die groep daar last van, dan geef je die wagen gewoon een paar punten minder. Het is zeker dat de hoofdprijs in het geding komt en een serieuze bouwer zal niet het risico willen lopen dat hij buiten de prijzen valt vanwege de harde muziek. 
Harde muziek is geen overigens kunst en heeft ook weinig met creativiteit te maken. Het is gewoon een kwestie van geld. Geef je veel uit, dan is het vermogen van de installatie tegenwoordig vrijwel ongelimiteerd.
Dat het minder kan, bewijst een loopgroepje met functionele muziek uit twee bescheiden speakertjes. De act en de muziek vormden wel een geheel. Het resultaat: eerste prijs bij de kleine groepen. Meer dan een watt of vijftig zal het niet geweest zijn.


Speakertech

----------


## SPS

Er is hier in het zuiden in ieder geval al EEN wagen uit de optocht gehaald omdat ze -ook na waarschuwingen- veel te hard stonden!
Dus ook organisatoren beginnen door te krijgen dat er grenzen moeten worden gesteld.

Het is nu eenmaal GEEN wedstrijd wie het hardste kan.
Daar zijn andere evenementen voor.

De wal keert het schip wel....!

Paul

----------


## pilot

verschillende optochten gezienin breda reed er één met een stel nexo ps 15 erop toen klonk het goed 2 dagen later was er volgens mij wat kapot gespeeld want toen as het bagger.wat ook goed opvalt is het verschil als er met cd wordt gespeeld of de klapjap mp3 shitkwaliteit.Dan kan je erop zetten wat je wilt maar is de bron al niet goed.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Het beste zou zijn als de jury ook het geluid beoordeelt op volume. Het is zeker dat de hoofdprijs in het geding komt en een serieuze bouwer zal niet het risico willen lopen dat hij buiten de prijzen valt vanwege de harde muziek.



Dat gebeurt ook best, de groepen die extreem veel geluid hebben bouwen meestal verder ook niets voor de 1e prijs. Vaak zijn het verder zuipwagens, dus met zijn allen erop en drinken.

In de meeste plaatsen worden wagens waarbij de deelnemers nog (lopend) wat proberen toe te voegen veel hoger gewaardeerd.

----------


## MusicSupport

> gisteren een wagen gezien met d&b c4 op, 2 toppen en 4 subs, alle d12'en speelden los in het rood. Leve carnaval zeker?



Een D12 kan niet in het rood spelen. Je kunt hoogstens oranje gainreduction ledjes zien branden. Rood ledje betekend dat de speaker stuk is of kortgesloten/doorgebrand is en schakelt de uitgang uit! Met D12's gaat de set niet over zijn nek; daar is de D12 te goed voor. Wat er dan het geval is is dat men lekker +30dB uitstuurt op een analoge mixer en er gare MP3 rommel in jaagt!

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Wat betreft carnaval dit weekend bij ons in de achterhoek: het feest zelf was gewoon weer prachtig, mooi weer etc. 
> Een leuk aantal geluidssetjes gezien, alleen wat ik dan jammer vond is dat er maar enkelen echt goed klonken(geen vervorming, gekraak, schelle hoge tonen etc). 
> En ja, er waren zelfs setjes van DAP welke beter was afgesteld dan een set Mackie's (SRM serie) en nog een paar andere merken.



he zie dat je uit didam komt, de wagen van de kachelholtjes nog gehoort? Kreeg alwel te horen dat ze wederom de eerste plaats hadden.

----------


## hardstyle

Ja, ik heb zo niet specifiek op het geluid van de Kachelholtjes gelet, maar hadden wel een mooie wagen wederom (en daarom dus ook de winnaar :Wink: ).
Ik kreeg al wel te horen dat er zo ontzettend veel commentaar was gekomen bij de organisatie dat ze volgend jaar veeeeeel strengere maatregelen gaan treffen.
Ik ben benieuwd :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Back on Track

> Gemeente haaren , 100dB (C) zou er gemeten gaan worden volgens de krant. En jullie zullen wel db(A) gemeten hebben, vandaar waarschijnlijk het grote verschil.
> 
> Sorry maar er is wel een reden dat dit gebeurt. En ook in udenhout zal dit op deze manier niet blijven bestaan. Jullie evenement kan gezien worden als een festival (toch?), en als je hoort wat ze in belgie daarmee van plan zijn... (Geloof 103dB(A/C?) 
> 128dB(A/C average?) (in het publiek gemeten neem ik aan) is dan niet zomaar een beetje meer. Als de verschillen niet zo groot waren dan werd de roep om in te grijpen niet zo groot.



Klopt! sorry hiervoor, in Loon op zand draaiden we 100 DB (a) bij het bejaarden huis, en ben daar voor het goeie fatsoen nog even buiten de wagen gaan luisteren of het niet te hard was. dus daarom kon ik de vergelijking met de 100 db (c) in Biezenmortel niet maken.

hier ook nog een filmpje (muziek die op dit moment wordt gedraaid was puur om even hard te gaan, normaal is het alleen maar carnaval bij ons) 

YouTube - carnaval 2011 C.V BeterBier Udenhout

----------


## voederbietel

Doe elk jaar 1 wagen voorzien van geluid, doel was om een stevig geluidje te laten horen wat je in je buik moest voelen,
net als vorig jaar stonden er 4 D&B B2 subkasten en 6 D&B Q7 Toppen op de wagen, dit aangestuurt door 4 D&B D12 versterkers

opstelling 2x B2 en 2x Q7 voorop (achter het oranje gaasdoek)
2x B2 en 4x Q7 achterop in de politiebus naar de zijkant toe gericht achter gaasdoek (1x B2 uit fase ivm uitdoving)

was zelf wel tevreden over het resultaat, tuurlijk heb je op sommige plekken wat meer hoog of laag dan op andere plekken maar dat is nauwelijks te voorkomen op een carnavalswagen, globaal kan ik zeggen dat je in een straal van 20 meter rondom de wagen een sterk onderbuik gevoel had, en de 4 of 5 loopgroepen voor de wagen genoten volop van het setje .....


in het filpje hoor je maar kort het laag maar dat komt omdat mijn telefoon leeg was..
YouTube - D&B Geluid op Carnavalswagen De Bierhappers

----------


## Tijs janssen

Hallo

Omdat ik zelf veel geluid geplaatst heb met de carnaval zowel op wagens als in zaaltjes en Cafetjes en ik het altijd mooi vind om te lezen en te zien wat andere mensen weg hebben gezet start ik deze topic ,

Zal zelf beginnen met wat wij weg hebben gezet

[B][*U]wagens :[/U][/B*]
- 3 x Enkele Mach setjes ( 2 x m218 subs en 2 x 30t topkasten aangestuurd me powersoft versterkers)

- 1 x dubbele mach set met 6 subs en 4 topkasten

- 2 x D&B C4 set met p1200 amps

- 1 x D&B C7 set met p1200 amps

- 1 x Acoustic Line K2 set ( 2 x K2 topkast , 4 x TSE subs aangestuurd door KIND amps)

- 2 x JBL EON G2 active topkast

*Zaaltjes / cafetjes*

- 1 x Nexo PS15 set met LS1200 Subs ( aangestuurd door 2 x Camco Tecton 38.4 )

- 4 x Nexo PS10 kasten ( aangestuurd door 1 x Camco Vortex 3 )

- 1 x Acoustic Line K2 set ( aangestuurd door Kind versterkers)

- 1 x Acoustic Line Tke set ( aangestuurd door Kind versterkers)


Alles Netjes en HEEL retour gekregen ( ook omdat wij het zelf aansluiten en afstellen)

Hoor graag jullie verhalen over jullie setjes

----------


## RemcoPeters

@ hardstyle

Toevallig boejes nog gezien?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Geluid kon bij ons dit jaar niet weg, vandaar beetje overkill aan bas. Volgend jaar doen we het weer anders  :Smile:

----------


## hardstyle

Wel gezien, niet gehoord :Frown: 
Ik heb wel dat setje wat West had weggezet gehoord op de wagen van Naamloos(setje system one :EEK!: ), daar kwam ook een leuke bak herrie vanaf :EEK!: 
Maar ja, met carnavalswagens is het ook belangrijk dat je alle speakers netjes wegwerkt en tevens het hoog goed verspreidt. (en zorgen dat het wegkan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
De bas die dreunt wel lekker door.
Wat voor setje had je dan weggezet op de wagen van de Boejes?
ps. zit jij zelf ook bij de Boejes? (Yarl, Rob en Bas zijn me trainers :Smile: )

----------


## metalteacher

Het blijft me verbazen dat kind versterkers wel mogen, maar voor de rest kinderarbeid verboden is..

----------


## goldsound

> Het blijft me verbazen dat kind versterkers wel mogen, maar voor de rest kinderarbeid verboden is..



En de bijhorende gedachte hiervan is :Confused:

----------


## speakertech

Bergen op zoom heeft een mooie optocht, zoniet de mooiste optocht van Brabant. Er zit vrijwel geen mechanische muziek in de wagens. Gezellig kan dus wel, zonder de nodige kilowatts.
Een uurtje kijkplezier voor adspirant bouwers van canavals wagens
http://www.zuidwesttv.nl/programma/1...ht%20Krabbegat

Speakertech

----------


## RemcoPeters

> Wel gezien, niet gehoord
> Ik heb wel dat setje wat West had weggezet gehoord op de wagen van Naamloos(setje system one), daar kwam ook een leuke bak herrie vanaf
> Maar ja, met carnavalswagens is het ook belangrijk dat je alle speakers netjes wegwerkt en tevens het hoog goed verspreidt. (en zorgen dat het wegkan)
> De bas die dreunt wel lekker door.
> Wat voor setje had je dan weggezet op de wagen van de Boejes?
> ps. zit jij zelf ook bij de Boejes? (Yarl, Rob en Bas zijn me trainers)



 
Ik zit idd zelf ook bij de Boejes, en yarl, rob en bas ken ik als de beste  :Wink:  hun mij wsl ook. Maargoed, wat ik had weggezet;

voorwagen, 4x Wharfedale focus (onze kroeg speakers) op een CC-1800
tussenwagen, 2x Mackie C300z (meer was helaas niet mogelijk) ook op een CC-1800.
achterwagen, voor: Oud-hout setje (2x W-bin, 2x mid en 2x hoog kasten) op een AD 2402 en 2404. En achter 4x Dap x12t en 6x Dap x18b op een CC2800 en XLS5000D

----------


## pilot

Ben het ermee eens dat bergen op zoom een hele mooie optocht heeft,en idd zonder mechanische muziek.Ben dit jaar ook in breda geweest en die wagens moet je zeker ook niet onderschatten.

----------


## djskype

zegt de naam elsloo jullie iets?????

----------


## 4AC

Nop, het zegt mij helemaal niets.
Maar Google levert vele resultaten...

Wat wil je zeggen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hardstyle

Dit jaar naar ook Angerlo geweest :Embarrassment:  Een gigantische stoet aan prachtige wagens gezien, met nog mooiere geluidssystemen :Stick Out Tongue:  1tje viel wel op voor mij: het gehuurde system one setje van m'n buurjongen. Blaasde als een van de krachtigste systeempjes :Cool: 
Als ik het goed had, 2x de D-top 1 System One Audio | D-Top1
en 3x de D-sub 3 System One Audio | D-Sub3
En nog een paar mackie's die in het niets vielen.
We moesten het zelf doen met 2x DAP K-115(P-1200), 2x zelfbouw sub met DAP MB-15B (P-500)en 2x MC-12(P-500) :Frown: 
De zelfbouw subs met het MC setje was geleend.

----------


## djskype

in elsloo heb je veel beginners maar ook de wagens van 20 meter lang 
en daar hebben ze dan dynacord opstaan
jbl , db, rcf ík zelf sta te kijken hoe ze z,n dure set gehuurd krijgen 
maar in elk geval prachtige bassen en toppen
gr djskype

----------


## hardstyle

Indd, veel van dit soort dingen hier gezien. Ook een paar zelfbouw kasten gehoord, maar dan wel met een leuk rendement/vermogen/klank:O
Hier is het ook zoals in vele plaatsen een wedstrijd wie het meest geluid kan huren :Frown:

----------


## @lex

Het lijkt mij nou eens leuk om een wagen met een stuk of 24 KF850/SB850 sets rond te gaan rijden zonder dat de muziek aanstaat. En dan kijken wat de reactie is.

@lex

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Het lijkt mij nou eens leuk om een wagen met een stuk of 24 KF850/SB850 sets rond te gaan rijden zonder dat de muziek aanstaat. En dan kijken wat de reactie is.
> 
> @lex



Het thema van deze wagen zou dan kunnen heten: alle speakers staken! Wij zijn het zat te worden mishandelt tijdens de carnavalsoptochten...

----------


## goldsound

Ik heb wel al gezien dat er een wagen met een grote set langskwam die erg stil was. Later te horen gekregen dat ze in het begin van de optocht alles eruit geblazen hadden. Zag niet veel vriendelijke gezichten bij deze groep

----------


## GGD

Het is al weer een tijdje geleden carnaval. Onze carnavalsgroep doet al 7 jaar actief mee in optochten rond Maas & en waal, en hier winnen we ook regelmatig prijzen mee. Andere jaren gaven we behoorlijke bedragen uit aan het geluid. Afgelopen jaar werd er een poging gedaan om het licht en geluid zo te maken dat het paste bij de kar ( dus dat het geen muur van geluid werd ) jullie mening?

Geluid:
1x Allen&Heath xone92
1x Powersoft digam k10
1x Powersoft digram k6
1x XTA DP-448 
3x Mach ms1262 top
9x Mach bas ms 118

Licht:
2x mac 250 beam
20x Ledstrip RGB
8x par 36 ( andere lamp ingebouwd )
2x laser 1watt
1x lightjockey
2x pro jem 2000

filmpje:
v=Ipmt7x3TIgIYouTube - gek genoeg in wamel maandag avond

----------


## 4AC

Mach Slingshot, dat is het beste wat Mach ooit gemaakt heeft, haha.
Dus nog steeds ver over de top, maar goed.

Als dit _beter past bij de kar_, wat hadden jullie vorige keren dan wel niet staan?!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## GGD

Het jaar ervoor hadden we een uitdaging met de leverancier, om ongelooflijk veel geluid neer te zetten. ( was aardig gelukt )

5x mach top
5x mach mid bass
13x mach ballister

Maar dit zouden we nooit meer doen. Willen ons nog meer gaan richten op licht+show.

Filmpje:
YouTube - ggd wachten op pont.mp4

----------


## 4AC

Welke leverancier mag dit wezen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## GGD

Het grootste gedeelte komt van Sound Solutions, voor het programmeren van het licht hebben we zelf materiaal.

----------


## Jozefvdv

Wel leuk om te zien hoe men de carnavalswagens overal anders bouwt.

Bij ons in de buurt wordt altijd geprobeert de speakers onzichtbaar weg te werken (wat vaak tegenvalt  :Stick Out Tongue: ) en zijn de geluidssets niet erg groot. max 2 toppen en 2 subs, met een paar uitzonderingen van 4 subs. Het gaat vooral om de wagen en de act/toneelstukje die daarbij hoort.

Bij ons op de wagen ligt al jaren:
 2x Logic System cs1296 pro 
2x master md218bp subs. 
2x master el12 als 'delay' naar achteren gericht

QSC pl 4.0 voor de subs
EV cp2200 op de toppen 
QSC pl 1.8 op de master el12
Xilica XP 3060 processor

Wagen 2010-2011:


Wagen 2009-2010:



Mvg, Jozef

----------

